# 8g Vallisneria Nana Tank



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Micro sword aka Lilaeopsis can take nearly a month to acclimate and start taking off in a new tank. Don't give up on it! I have a lot in my husband's 12g long now, started out being a pathetic few runners worth. Its going where I don't want it too now (under stone archways to back of the tank where the stems are).
Can't say if the val is true nana, only time will tell see what width and length is in a month+ of largest vals).. kinda looks like young Italian vals to me from the photo.


----------



## superserial (Nov 11, 2015)

The Val has been in the tank for about two and a half month. Started out as two small plants and now they are everywhere! :grin2:

I planted a lot of Lilaeopsis at the same time but I removed all of it after a while when it didn't grow. I decided to give this little plant a second chance, it's been in the tank for maybe three weeks now with no noticeable growth. :crying:
I'll give it some more time AquaAurora, thanks for the advice!


----------



## superserial (Nov 11, 2015)

So... i'm an impatient man so I went to town and bought a bunch of new plants today. Rescaped the tank with a root and the new plant, I also removed a lot of the vallisneria.

I don't expect the dwarf hair grass to carpet at all but I wanted to try anyways because it's one of my favourite carpet plants.

Not sure how well the Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv' will do considering my regular Java Fern wasn't that happy. I hope it will do well though as I love the look of the plant.

No clue regarding the Cryptocoryne Wendtii, i'll be very happy if it grows in my tank though!


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

If you 're impatient you're probably not going to like any Java Fern.

Like Micro Swords they take a while to accommodate to the new water parameters, they also do better if the lighting is more subdued. They would probably be better left to when your tank has established some larger shaded areas. Maybe what would work best with your present lighting is the oak leaf variety of Indian Fern or Water Sprite.

Impatience is not all that great for any planted tank attempt. Sometimes the tank will take a month or three just to become balanced enough to grow plants. You are having good luck with your Val's, work to your tank's strengths.

Crypt. Wendtii is also like Java Fern and likes shaded and subdued lighting.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Just my 2cents worth
I would skip the carpet idea, I like your tank just the way it is in the first pic, and if your vals are happy they will send out baby vals . If you can find some C. Willisii x that would be nice, otherwise just enjoy your tank. You could also get away with less light I would think :smile2:


----------



## superserial (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys! 

I'm still a bit confused about where I want to go with this tank, as you might notice. Think i'll lower the lighting a bit and see if the Val still grows well. Maybe i'll add some moss too!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I think you're doing very well.
Like everyone has said patience is important in the planted tank hobby and you most probably need to try keep hands out of the tank more often then not 
I think now your best chance of growing these plants out is seeing what happens and letting the tank take its course.
Good luck


----------



## superserial (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Jamo! 

Patience, learn I must.


----------

